# enzo teaser!



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ooooh you tease!!! looking forward to the write up


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

very good, we've seen the trailer when the main feature out?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

missed an 'e' out of som'e'thing spectacular....sorry but good trailer


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow thats a great teaser! Can't believe you're only in Preston! I didn't know such a car was owned around these Northern parts!

Looking forward to the full write up!


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

like the way you did this fellas !!! cant wait for write up now!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> missed an 'e' out of som'e'thing spectacular....sorry but good trailer


:lol: trust you to ruin the parade ninja :lol:

(i missed that typo lol)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

tease


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: trust you to ruin the parade ninja :lol:
> 
> (i missed that typo lol)


see whos the fool now...:lol:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice video, one of my favourite Ferrari's...looking forward to the writeup :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

This looks like it could be this summers block buster ..

Can't wait ..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice trailer..


----------



## HannaH (Mar 4, 2010)

i cant wait to see the full write up and i was there lol 

it is a very nice car,


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great :argie::argie:

To be honest i always thought why have a black fezza, but thats a stunner....


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Looking forward to this....


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

great vid, very cool :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

When can we expect the wite up Nic? Can't wait


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

1.24? *1.24???* Come on!!!


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wooo .... Impresive teaser. I can hardly wait the outcome of the war : *P&P SKY WALKER vs ENZO EMPIRE*. :lol: 
*Episode IV: A new hope* or *Episode VI: Return of the Jedi* *?*:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

:lol: Look forward to it. Different in black. Usually typical red flavour.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome video, can't wait to see the write up!


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Looking forward to this another one of my favourites, i own a red enzo, scale 1:24.... lets hope i win the euro millions tonight...


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

video made me hold my breathe lol damn you


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys :thumb:

the full right up will be up in around a week 



mbrad_26 said:


> Wooo .... Impresive teaser. I can hardly wait the outcome of the war : *P&P SKY WALKER vs ENZO EMPIRE*. :lol:
> *Episode IV: A new hope* or *Episode VI: Return of the Jedi* *?*:thumb:


revenge of the buffer :lol:


----------



## concours g60 (Mar 23, 2009)

is JK selling his as 2 on Piston Heads, i guess you did the one at verdi?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

It used to be at verdi


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Also there have been a few cars repainted and imported


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Love the video! lol, looking forward to the write up nic :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking forward to that!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Jon.G (Jan 26, 2011)

Moreeee!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Jon.G said:


> Moreeee!


all in good time


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Is that from bills?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Miglior said:


> Is that from bills?


it sure is mate


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Loving that video, Detailing is taken far to seriously IMO! Will look forward to this one!
Chris


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

When's it out at my local Odeon?! Super stuff, look forward to the write up.


----------



## yera (Apr 14, 2011)

haha, cool & different video!

A nice watch


----------



## dave.murphy89 (Apr 23, 2008)

Awesome video I actually chuckled


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:

glad you liked it, the full write up should be done next week,



DetailMe said:


> Loving that video, Detailing is taken far to seriously IMO! Will look forward to this one!
> Chris


thanks mate, yeah i think there is always room for a little comedy value :thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

loved the theatrical music to the video lol. Should make for an interesting read...I'd recommend some meguiars 105 ultra cut on a wool pad at 6000rpm for ****s n giggles!!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Brian. said:


> loved the theatrical music to the video lol. Should make for an interesting read...I'd recommend some meguiars 105 ultra cut on a wool pad at 6000rpm for ****s n giggles!!


erm thats not goin to happen with thin ferrari paint on carbon fibre, i don't fancy a million pound **** n giggle :lol:


----------

